# Denon 3808 Remote



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

So it's potty training time for the twins so they have access to the Bathroom now which means all kinds of stuff that doesn't belong in the Toilet ends up in there and low and behold today i find the AVR Remote in there:foottap: so i took the Batteries out right away and shook out the water and put it in front of the fan. My experiance tells me it's toast so i'm wondering if it is, is there a fix for it? Other then buying a $100 replacement.


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

Harmony.

Course I've been in the same situation, I took it apart, dried it with compressed air and voilà... worked fine and still does. You may get lucky :dontknow:


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

Harmony is what i was thinking after searches on the net left me with poor results, alltough there are a ton of stock units available i feel the money would be better spent on a nice universal remote.

However my OCD got the best of me and as i'm getting ready to call it a night i just had to try the water logged key to my AVR and Voila, presto, she is back in business.:sn::clap:


----------



## Anthony (Oct 5, 2006)

I'm actually surprised how many electronics nowadays can handle being submerged. A lot of the boards and chips are "conformal coated" which is a non-conductive waterproof layer that helps with dust, heat, and moisture. Mostly it's for humidity, but it can save stuff from drowning.

Before applying power again, try also baking in the oven on very low. If it has a warm setting (or better yet a warming drawer below the oven/stove). A couple of hours there will dry it out better than just a fan. And it's only 140 degrees or so, which it should survive normally (hot car, sunny day, in a warm part of the world).

Best of luck.


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

I know that one of the things I always see suggested for small electronics is to put it in a ziploc bag filled with rice for a day or two. The rice leeches the moisture out.


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

Well i think i'll have to try letting it dry out some more. The twins are at grandma & granpas which gives me play time, anyhow as i'm posting all of the sudden the remote starts turning the AVR's volume up & down and turning Pure direct on and off as i have the remote pointed in the AVR's direction as soon as i took it out of sight it quit acting goofy so maybe another day of drying will cure it, (i hope).:dontknow:


----------

